# Dodge Hill Air Raid Shelter - Stockport - Jan 2012



## Derelict-UK (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks goes to Havoc for being our guide, this turned out to be more than I expected and was also bigger than I had imagined.

Dodge Hill was carved out of sandstone (Just like Drakelow but on a smaller scale lol) which made it quick and easy to construct.

Today the shelters are in pretty good condition with only a small amount of damage by graffiti and the environment.

Pics...


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.






*D-UK*


----------



## tattooed (Jan 23, 2012)

Excellent photos and a great place.............. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 23, 2012)

Dodge Hill has a special place in my heart, we played in the shelter as kids.

Cracking pics


----------



## jay6600 (Jan 28, 2012)

great place  love the old parrafin road lamp ,we used to nick them as kids when camping


----------



## whitelaw (Feb 12, 2012)

From an age where people had a bond that is missing today, I think. Thank you for this posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks good,great pics.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice work there, must have been a depressing place to go in an air raid.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 13, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## derelicthunter (Mar 26, 2012)

*Dodge hill*

i am sorry to say i went past dodge hill today and the haters from the council have been back and re-sealed the entrance


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 28, 2012)

Those are excellent photos, thanks so much for sharing  
I visited both Dodge Hill and Brinksway shelters, and I have to say that Dodge Hill was the better one in my opinion even if Brinksway access was comedy


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 28, 2012)

derelicthunter said:


> i am sorry to say i went past dodge hill today and the haters from the council have been back and re-sealed the entrance



It wont last, it never does


----------



## nelly (Mar 28, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Nice work there, must have been a depressing place to go in an air raid.



Spot on Night Crawler, can you imagine being a young kid and having to endure this and the sound of falling bombs, kids today just don't realise 

Cracking photos as always fella


----------



## tigger2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd have thought the Stockport air-raid shelters were less depressing than most....running water, flushing toilets, electric light


----------



## ljarrald (Mar 29, 2012)

nice pictures. very interesting to see.
i can't imagine what it would of been like in an actual air raid 

i like that rusty lamp.


----------



## derelicthunter (Mar 29, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> It wont last, it never does



hahaha we all know it cant wait to be back down there xD


----------

